# مقاطع فيديو لعمليات الحفر



## اسلام عبد الرحمان (28 يوليو 2007)

ده رابط موقع به مجموعة افلام عن تقنية حفر ابار البترول (افلام بروابط مباشرةon line)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D_emqVFEXzo


----------



## اسلام عبد الرحمان (28 يوليو 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D_emqVFEXzo


----------



## اسلام عبد الرحمان (29 يوليو 2007)

الروابط تحتاج لتشغيلها برنامج get flash playerوممكن تحميله من على نفس الموقع


----------



## أبو نوفل (29 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خيرا بس الرابط فيه مشكلة


----------



## اسلام عبد الرحمان (29 يوليو 2007)

مشكلة روابط تشغيل الأفلام تنحصر فى انها تحتاج الى برنامج flash player لتشغيلها
وهذه روابط لتحميل البرنامج
لتحميل البرنامج 

Macromedia Flash Player 9.0.7.0 Beta for Firefox & Opera

Macromedia Flash Player 9.0.7.0 Beta for Internet Explorer

Macromedia Flash Player


----------



## القعقاع المصرى (4 أغسطس 2007)

*جزاكم الله خير*


----------



## رامل سفطار (11 أغسطس 2007)

*جزاكم الله خير*


----------



## مييرا (12 أغسطس 2007)

thaaaaaaaanks


----------



## mhhalim_eng (14 سبتمبر 2007)

جميل أوى و أهو الشباب الى لسه مشتغلوش فيه يتفرجوا


----------



## MOSTAFA3650 (8 أغسطس 2009)

* جزاكم الله خير*​


----------



## ســـــــــــعــــد (10 أغسطس 2009)

مشكورين على المعلومات القيمه


----------



## GeoOo (9 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور أخى الكريم و نتمنى المزيد من العطاء


----------

